# ICD10 PCS Codes for Mental Health & Substance Abuse



## wverret (Jul 3, 2013)

Good morning.  I'm work for the State of Oregon, Medicaid Program.  I'm working on the ICD10 team, remeadiating our MMIS system for ICD10.

We discovered some PCS codes for Mental Health and Substance Abuse.  Our first impression of the codes are that they are to be used in an inpatient hopsital setting and not by outpatient residential treatment programs.  Are we correct in our interpretation?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 3, 2013)

yes that is correct only inpatient facility will use the PCS codes


----------

